# what to expect belfast



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

We are just starting to look into where to go for treatments...had to save up first, and my husband is from belfast area, but I'm not, and at the minute we live in US where we for sure can't afford to have anything done. It is ridiculously high to try to get help here in US. So, because of my age, we decided to look elsewhere, and anyway, how does it work, I know with either RFC or the Origins, there's bound to be a waiting list for private pay treatments, but how long? What is the price diff in the private pay between the two? Will they treat over 40s I will be 42 next month. I know Origins will, but what about RFC? I wonder how they would monitor a person once they started a treatment cycle, I guess I'd have to plan to stay with someone for about 2-3 weeks.....sorry about the barrage of questions, I have to say I didn't think it would seem so overwhelming when we started looking seriously. Oh, and we can only afford one try at it.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there ,didnt want to read and run .
Regarding the age limit for tx at the rfc im  really unsure (sorry) i know for nhs tx its 39 but i do believe it is slightly higher for private .I am going to be totally honest with you i wouldnt recommend the rfc for you,as i feel that they dont alter there protocols for the individuals needs and as you are slightly older (sorry hope u dont mind) you maybe best suited going to Origin or even one of the clinics in Dublin who are a bit more patient oriententated and will be willing to alter your tx to your needs ie AMH levels etc which the rfc do not offer yet they will just based doseage on your fsh levels .The rfc are getting good results at the minute but i personally didnt have a great experience there but found Origin much better BUT you will pay for it though.I think tx at Origin will cost approx £5000 including meds ,you will need to print off the referral form from their homepage and get your doctor to refere you ,im not sure how it would work since you are abroad Maybe you could email them or ring them ,for tx at the rfc you will also need to be referred by your doctor .For tx at rfc you will get 2 scans ...thats it ,at origin i had 3 i think but you would def need to based yourself in ni.
Im really gonna throw a spanner in the works now and suggest another clinic but its in London and they specialise in treating older ladies and ladies like me who have suffered premature ovarian failure ,they have fab results (espically considering the v difficult cases they take on ) and you feel that you are in really good hands.
There is just so much that you need to consider and your right its so overwhelming (and expensive) good luck with whatever choice you make and i hope that i havent confused you more ,have you looked at **** website it gives you stats for all clinics in uk.
Emma


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the information, what is the name of the London clinic?  You are right, I'm gettin' on up there, I don't have much more time, and since I can only afford one try at it, want to make it the best try. I do have letter of referral for which ever clinic we go to, so at least we're ready to go that way. I'm also looking into Spain, and donor eggs, because of my age. We live in the deep South, and I did look into clinics around here, and they were really mean, and quoted me prices like 20,000.00, plus medications for a treatment, and I'm a nurse, but I can't afford that up front. I know it's all going to be expensive though, whichever way we go, just not that expensive. I think more than the money though, I didn't like the way I got treated when I did look into getting help here. Thanks again.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya the clinic in London is called the Lister ,heres a link http://www.ivf.org.uk/the-lister-fertility-clinic/
There is also a clinic in Turkey which is really reasonably priced much cheaper than here and you can get package price which includes accomadation heres is a link to that clinic http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1
OMG i cant believe how expensive tx is in usa ,dont blame you for looking else where....good luck
Emma


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Emma, I will send an email to Lister, see what I get back. And I will check out the link to the Turkey clinic too.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello there and welcome.

I will put in my 2 pence worth though I'm no expert.

RFC private I don't know about age range but their stats are pretty good at present for BFPs! I am aware that they are a bit cheaper than Origins (few hundred pounds) but they have a waiting list for private treatment. I just went on it and have been told 6-8 months!

First IVF with RFC and I must say I liked everyone but there is not much individual treatment programs and can be quite 'detached' from patient. My tx with them was NHS.

So I have just started with Origins for next go (ICSI). Works out about £5-6000 incl drugs (price depending on drugs) but will total approx £5500 I think will be in the end!

I must say they are so so good at treating you as an individual and their response to any question is fast and efficient. I like them! Always smiling staff and very approachable.

I have had my own hormone tests and bloods done so that has saved a wee bit but had to pay for the AMH and SA. This is included in initail consultation fee.


----------

